
Show HN: Nuage – Org Mode companion app for browsers - mickael-kerjean
https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/nuage/wiki/Org-Mode
======
_frkl
This looks really interesting, esp. the multiple backends design. I was
looking for something like this to use with seafile
([https://seafile.com](https://seafile.com)). Would that be possible? How hard
is it to add a new adapter for a backend? My JavaScript-fu is a few years old
by now, but the existing adapters don't seem to be too complicated/involved.
Not sure if the seafile API provides all necessary methods though...

